# Does anyone stick with a naked Kindle?



## singinhobo (Jan 13, 2010)

I went coverless on my K2 for a couple of months but then got nervous. I've always had a cover for my Kindle 3.
I did a quick search on the web to see if any tech critic sites have done scratch and damage tests on the Kindle 3 but couldn't find anything really.

I like the idea because the Kindle by itself is actually small enough to fit in my inside coat pocket or in the pocket of my cargo shorts, but is a bit bulky with a cover on.

So does anyone have any information on the Kindle's durability? Or has anybody been carrying this thing around in a pocket or purse or backpack without any protection for the past 4 months have any opinion on the matter?


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

singinhobo said:


> I went coverless on my K2 for a couple of months but then got nervous. I've always had a cover for my Kindle 3.
> I did a quick search on the web to see if any tech critic sites have done scratch and damage tests on the Kindle 3 but couldn't find anything really.
> 
> I like the idea because the Kindle by itself is actually small enough to fit in my inside coat pocket or in the pocket of my cargo shorts, but is a bit bulky with a cover on.
> ...


I have a Kindle 3 and a Kindle DX. I go "coverless" on the Kindle DX, because I only use it at home and the cover added unnecessary weight. For the Kindle 3, I've carried it around in a backpack, and felt the cover was necessary for protection. Others may have different views, but I'd advise getting the cover. You'd hate to have the screen scratched by something.


----------



## singinhobo (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, it's not that I'm wanting to risk it, I'm just asking, "How much of a risk is it?"

I can't find a lot of information on how durable and scratch-resistant these things are.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My DX has been naked since the day it was born and shall remain so.    

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I prefer to read without a case, but I do use a Waterfield Sleeve to keep my Kindle when I'm not reading it.  Since I carry it in my purse, I just feel better having it somewhat protected, and they're easy to slide in/out.  If I only read at home, I would probably go without a cover.


----------



## Intervigilium (Dec 23, 2010)

Just the thought of venturing out into Manila's polluted environs with a naked electronic device makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I drop everything. It's a miracle that I still have glassware in the kitchen. So I got a M-Edge cover for my K3. It's going to fall someday, and I wanted it to be as protected as possible when it happens.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I think most of us use cases to prevent a catastrophe (if it ever slipped out of our hands).  If you're only worried about "scratches" but you're sure you aren't going to be rough with it, then you might want to consider a skin and screen protector.  The skin shouldn't add enough bulk to keep it from fitting in your pockets.  It's not maximum protection but I know that the Gelaskin I have looks pretty heavy duty.  They make skins in a variety of designs but also in solid colors, you could probably find one that's a close match (white or graphite) without having that "designer skin look" if you wanted.  Skins also great a good "grip," this is helpful when carrying it without a case.

I am pretty clumsy so I use a cover all the time, but I don't mind the "bulk."  It wouldn't fit into any pockets I have anyways.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

Since my Kindle is pretty new, I haven't gotten a case yet. I'm also curious about the durability of these things. Maybe we'll have a review in the future.

jay


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I use a sleeve that my wife made for me when I'm not reading, but I read the K3 naked. I like it and don't really feel like adding any bulk (even if it's not much) to the Kindle. I mostly read in bed or sitting on the couch...carpeted floors all around...so I don't worry too much about it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My kindle 2 lived out it's life naked, and the new owner keeps it that way. New K3 is in an Amazon lighted cover at all times, more for the light than for protection


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a flip-top cover with an easel stand. Not only does it protect my little baby, but it also allows me to read hands-free.

I had it out of the cover once in my trouser pockets and bent down to get something. "Crack!"

One Kindle replacement later, and the new one is never leaving the safety of its cover again!


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

My Kindle is as naked as the day I bought it. I haven't bought a case or cover for my Kindle as I hardly ever take it out of the house. The one or two times I have I put it in the case which came with my Achos 705.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't have a cover for my DX yet. I've been thinking about getting one mainly because it's a little slippery when carrying and hard to hold when walking around places.

Haven't really seen one I like yet.  I've seriously been thinking about a light though.

Lambert


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

I too keep my DX coverless. I have a sleeve for traveling though. I used to keep my K2 in a Cole Haan case.


----------



## raaurora (Jan 2, 2011)

I purchased one of the Built sleeves in the Kindle store, and read cover-less.  Works great.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Mine is so slippery (or maybe I'm just clumsy) so I never dare undress it unless I'm sitting down, or preferably lying down!


----------



## jenijay (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year Greetings from a blustery Port Elizabeth in South Africa. I am waiting patiently for my Kindle to be delivered. I will certainly be dressing mine with a bit of bling bling.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I seen one that look like a good fit except for the coloring/design. Must of been for the ladies.

Lambert


----------



## Intervigilium (Dec 23, 2010)

I have the Belkin cover for my Kindle DX but I'm not really sure it counts as a cover since you have to take out the entire Kindle for you to read with it. The thing offers suitable protection though.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I always take my kindle with me when I leave the house, so it's always in a cover.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was raised being taught that anything that had value/worth.... you protected to the max as a "responsible" owner.  We covered outdoor furniture to help protect it from the elements.  We put an afghan on the couch to protect it from dirt, stains, and wear so it would last longer.  I have had Kindles for years now.... and have always had them in an Oberon cover to protect them from scratches, or getting bumped/dropped.  I want my Kindle to last..... and accidents happen.......  I live on a fixed income that doesn't give me the freedom to just easily replace my Kindle if damaged or broken.  So, I protect it as best as I can.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I just put a skin on my dx. I have an easel type medge cover that I occasionally take it out of. I keep something on my K3. I have a skin on it as well, and an oberon cover. I replaced the skin with a bright one that I now find distracting, so I have one of those silicone gasket things over it to hide it.

Those actually work pretty well, they help me to grip it better, and it's not bulky. I call it a kindle condom.

Here it is when I had the nice dull skin that I should have kept on it.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Too vulnerable without a cover, imo. At least, around my house and in the chariot.


----------



## MsSofie (Dec 22, 2010)

I use a sleeve for K3 when I carry it in my purse, but my kindle is naked when I read (even in the bus on my way to work   )

~MsSofie


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Jay. said:


> I'm also curious about the durability of these things.


Think large cell phone without a flip top.

Not fragile, but it can be damaged.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I read with my K3 naked but, keep it in a sleeve (fabric handmade etsy sleeve) whenever I'm not reading.  I have 3 cats and can imagine one walking over my bare Kindle and damaging the screen.  I wouldn't be surprised if I end up using a cover at some point, but right now I like reading it naked!!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No, I keep my K3 (and K2 before it) in an M-Edge Go case.  I found both (especially the K3) to small and thin to comfortably hold.  And they're pretty fragile devices and I figure the case may save them if they fall off the coach/bed the hardwood floor.

The K1 I usually read naked, but just because the case it came with was annoying and didn't hold it securely.  I also had less worries of dropping it with it being thicker and having the rubber backing--though I didn't personally like the ergonomics of that model at all.


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

For the most part I do.  When I'm reading my Kindle is naked.  I have an Belkin Grip case that just holds the Kindle for when I'm not reading or when I throw it in my purse.  I've been debating some sort of case or cover for when I take it to the gym with me (this was a New Year's resolution, so who really know if it will ever actually make it to the gym! HAHAH).  I mostly just read on my bed/couch/in a chair, so I don't forsee any real harm in keeping in naked, however if I WERE to go to the gym, I really think I'd want something on it.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

One of the things I love about Kindle is how light and comfortable it is to hold.  So, the last thing I want to do is double its weight.  It lives in a sleeve in my purse, but I read it nekkid.  

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I let my kindle be naked once, and wouldn't you know it that was the time it broke.  Never again.  It now lives in a myriad of different cases, depending on which purse its going in.


----------



## sookie (Jul 30, 2010)

I received a cover for Christmas, the one I had asked for and I am glad I did.  I wasn't too comfortable with it not having one.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Right now my K3 is nekkid, but I am getting a cover as soon as I can find one that I like. If I have to take it anywhere, I take it in a padded bag, but I still don't feel comfortable without a cover. I have an Oberon cover for my K1, and I'd like to get another of those for my K3.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

not me. Every Kindle I have ever bought has a cover that either came with it (the K1s), or I bought at the same time, or, for 1, I won.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a GelaSkin on my DX and an Oberon cover that I just got for Christmas.
I used my Kindle for about a month without anything on it and found that it was cold to hold it without a cover.  
Now that I have it "dressed up", I find it very comfortable to hold.
Plus I am a klutz with cats so a case is a must for me.  

Connie


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

I didn't buy a case with my k3, so I had it nekked for several days.

I was nervous about it not being protected, and I wanted to read in dark areas, so I bought a amazon lighted cover.

it was meant to stay in my room and never leave the house (i had a k2 i took with me), but I liked it so much better than my k2, I sold the k2 and now take my k3 with me everywhere.

I sometimes unhenge it and read bare.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't like the idea of an unprotected Kindle.  Could get scratched, dropped, spilled on, just to name a few.

I got a K3 for Christmas, without a cover.  Wanted to get the non-lighted Amazon cover, but can't because of the problems it's been causing.  When Amazon resolves that issue, then I'll buy one.

For now, the K3 stays in the box it came in when I'm not reading it.  This keeps it safe while carrying it, and reading naked is no problem.  Still, can't wait for the cover.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had covers for all my Kindles (K1, K2, DX, K3).  Had skins on the K2 and the DX.  My K1 got grungy without a skin.

K3 is graphite and so far no skin, but definitely always in a cover.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

When I got my first Kindle (the K2i) I ordered a black Amazon case with it to keep it safe, it arrived a few days after the Kindle did and I felt so unsafe with it exposed all the time, it made me a nervous wreck lol. 
I have never babied a devise like I've babied my kindle and it has kept really well and never had a problem (despite my dropping it a time or two). 

I upgraded to an Oberon and to this day I love that cover almost more then the Kindle itself. When I decided to upgrade my kindle I got the lighted case because I do read at night in bed and really do want a reliable light to read by. I was devastated when I realised that left my K2 oberon out in the cold, so I am going to use it to cover a note book and put my favourite recipes in it. I can not bare to part with it, maybe in the future I will get a k3 one and switch the covers around as needed, although Hubby might strangle me if I order yet another kindle related product lol.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

mine's naked at the moment, but only becasue I don't have a cover yet. I've left the plastic on the front to protect it.


----------



## JohnRead (Dec 14, 2010)

I like mine nekkid because it fits better in my messenger bag for carrying and my hand for reading.  Besides, at only $139 to replace I'm not all that worried about damage.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

When I got my K2 last year for Christmas, I didn't have a cover and took it along on a trip to read on the plane. I stitched a fabric sleeve for it and found an old crossbody purse jsut the right size that I carried it in - but I was nervous the whole trip that I would end up breaking it. Got an M-edge Go cover shortly thereafter and felt much more secure. My K3 is always in its Amazon lighted cover, but I'm still watchcful of where I lay it down and try not to crowd it in my purse too much. 

Reading it uncovered doesnt appeal to me because it just doesn't seem like enough to hold on to. The Amazon cover is nice and light, but gives me a good secure grip.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I've got the lighted case, and most of the time I read with it on. ALWAYS away from home. It does add bulk, but it's still small enough to fit in my purse, and I feel safer that way. 

But at home when lying on the couch reading, I sometimes take it out and read it bare. Sometimes that's comfier than dealing with the cover.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Tam said:


> Reading it uncovered doesnt appeal to me because it just doesn't seem like enough to hold on to.


Reading it without the cover makes me feel like Captain Picard. Those guys are always walking around with some kind of pads with some obviously important information on them. I'm gonna miss that feeling when the cover arrives.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

raaurora said:


> I purchased one of the Built sleeves in the Kindle store, and read cover-less. Works great.


I just purchased one from Amazon. I read it without a cover anyway so a sleeve to protect it when I'm not using it is the way to go for me.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

nope my kindle has been decaled and covered since I got it. I just couldn't stand to see the whiteness getting dirty, it would distract from my reading hhehehe


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

I carry my Kindle with me everywhere so I'm afraid I will harm the screen more than the "body". 

They were out of pretty colors when I bought my Kindle hardback cover - I have a black one with a built-in light.  Although I wish it were a different color - I love the built-in light!

On the Kindle FB sight a member said she was going to take her cover to a local Christian bookstore and have her name engraved.  I thought that was a pretty neat idea.


----------



## Alicat (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure how durable it is but one good drop will scratch the finish is my guess.  I bought a black decal girl matte skin (just want a cover, no pattern as I find it distracting).  The matte seemed to have NO grip and the edges when on the kindle were rough.  A friend has the glossy and it feels smoother and has a little more grip - which will increase the odds that I wont drop it!  I also have the M Edge convertible cover and love it!  It allows me to insert a light when reading at night and is really comfortable.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I keep my K3 in a cover because it's the one I take out and about with me and I'm too afraid it will get damaged in my bag or even while I'm reading it. My DXG is only used at home, so I keep it in a soft neoprene cover and then take it out and read it naked. If I had the choice, I'd read the K3 naked too, but I guess it's not in Amazon's best interest to work too hard on making them from unbreakable scratch proof materials - they'd lose out on all the covers they sell!

Since I have both in the graphite colour I don't use skins either anymore - I never liked them and I only used them before because the white Kindles got dirty very quickly with all the handling.



TerryB said:


> ......They were out of pretty colors when I bought my Kindle hardback cover - I have a black one with a built-in light. Although I wish it were a different color ........


It's true, some of the colours are really pretty, but I have the red cover and it shows the dirt really badly - especially on the corners and the spine - and I'm forever cleaning it. The lighter ones must be even worse. I miss my black K2 cover - not so attractive, but infinitely more practical for something you carry about with you all the time.


----------



## AnThem (Dec 28, 2010)

I got my case this weekend. With 2 kids at home and carrying it around with me I was super nervous about breaking it until I got the case. I felt like I was tempting fate. Now that I have it, it feels more secure to carry around in my purse or read with the kids climbing on me. I also like the little bit of extra bulk when I'm holding it. It just feels more secure in my hands.


----------



## Krimson (Jan 5, 2011)

I've got a little zip up case I got from Chapters for my K3.  Its a perfect fit, though it says "kobo" on the back.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

My K2 is currently "naked"   but I do have a neophrene sleeve I slip it into when I travel because I'm afraid of damaging the screen or keys when it gets bumped around.

I've been trying to follow these discussions because I keep wondering if I'd like to get a regular cover for it...but really, I like the lightness and ease of use without a cover. The decals might be fun, though, but they aren't very useful as far as protecting it except maybe for scratches.

Don't know--I'm really torn on this issue. Maybe if covers were really, really cheap  i'd get one.


----------



## jeremyisweary (Jan 5, 2011)

I read my Kindle 3 naked, and I store it in a Timbuk2 quilted plush sleeve. Ever since I bought the warranty, I'm no longer worried about every single thing that can go wrong with the device. So, naked it is.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I read my K1 naked and didn't upgrade to the K2 because of the slippery back (didn't sound easy to hold without a cover).  I upgraded to the K3 because it was so easy to hold by itself.  I tried covers.....M-Edge, Oberon, but I just didn't like the bulk at all.  I have the BUILT sleeve that I keep it in when I'm not reading.  But I love the feel of it in my hands.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

With my 8 and 3 year old in the house and plenty to damage it, I will always keep mine in the cover... also the cover makes it easier to read with my already big hands... although I am waiting for the cover I ordered to come in Friday since the one I bought from Amazon was for K2, not K3.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I cut my cover apart trying to figure out if it was the source of the rebooting issue and haven't replaced it. I must say that I prefer reading it with a cover.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried the silicone coverings?

I have a decalgirl cover on my eeePC and while it's okay, the edges collect dirt, so I didn't want to go that route on the Kindle, although I do love the pretty skins.

But I see there are silicone covers that are not too expensive and they might help with gripping and provide at least some minimal protection.

Does anyone have experience with those?


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

I have slight scratch marks on the corner of my kindle for dropping it  I'll make another thread about it someday. I hate having my kindle naked.

jay.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I go coverless as well. But when not reading it I keep it in an old cloth pouch. It's working fine and costs nothing.


----------



## barth (Jan 19, 2010)

My DX has been dressed since the day it was born and shall remain so


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

My K3 is naked, however I do have a sleeve for it that provides protection with very minimal bulk that I use when I throw it in my purse,
















(www.stitchandswash.com) 
I'm looking into getting the "kindle condom" though, I had one for my K2 and loved it, it kept it pristine. I didn't use any other covers with that one.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My K2 is skinned, but otherwise unclothed for reading.  For travel and storage, I have a minimally bulky sleeve that works very well without adding significant weight or size.  I used to always read in a cover, but at this point you couldn't pay me to go back.  At $139 for a replacement, I'm just not as rabidly obsessed with protecting it any longer, and find it far more comfortable to read without any kind of case.


----------



## Dedalus (Feb 11, 2009)

Read without any cover, but store it in an inexpensive Belkin Pleated Kindle Sleeve which I found new on E-Bay for half the price Amazon is selling it for. Just search for Kindle cases on E-Bay for many options.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have the Kindle case.....the one that hooks on with hinges and has the strap to keep the cover closed and that folds back for reading (hot pink in case you wanted to know  but I do not have a skin or any kind of plastic over the screen...

One night last May I was reading in bed and a June bug landed on me......now I am not afraid of June bugs but it startled me and I THREW my Kindle when I jumped up......my Kindle cover was on but of course folded back as I was reading. My Kindle landed screen side down and slid across the concrete floor several feet. I was sure it was ruined. Amazingly it was not broken.......there are a few hardly noticeable scratches on the white part of the Kindle and none on the screen itself. I am still so amazed and pleased that it did not break.

I take it with me everywhere I go and feel better with it in its case. I also like how I can fold the case back and set it on a shelf in the kitchen when I am following a recipe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Belle2Be said:


> (www.stitchandswash.com)


Every time I click this link I get



> We're making some changes..
> Please check back in a few minutes!


Which is a shame, because I like the look of that sleeve. . . .


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Every time I click this link I get
> 
> Which is a shame, because I like the look of that sleeve. . . .


Try it again. I just did and it worked fine.


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought one of the Ver Bradley covers this weekend.  They were not exactly what I expected.  I thought it would be more like a book cover but instead it's more like a case - it zips 3/4 of the way around - more like a pocket.  However, my Kindle - complete with black book cover - fits inside.  It will actually be little "loose" around a naked Kindle.  They are the same as a notepad cover or computer sleeve only smaller.


----------

